# Valet Pro Products Test



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Its been a funny old week. Started to carry out my winter prep this week.
The joys of an indoor unit. Sunday the 3rd consisted of getting two of the wheels off, Steam cleaned both wheels and arches. Arches and all metal work protected with 476. Arch liners with All Seasons. Wheels the clayed dried, and applied nanolex paint cleaner , and a coat of nanolex rim sealant was applied.

Tuesday consisted of the same as the day before, just the opposite side this time.

And the car itself. Fully clayed Nanolex paint cleaner, and a coat of Nanolex premium applied to the body work.

Well apart from the roof. As that is my new test panel for now anyway. I have been asked to put a few Products though there paces from the Valet Pro range. But it would not be a fair test to just have them as a sole product, As no product will ever perform the same as it did when tested prior. They have to live through the same conditions as the new products being tested. So it gives a fairer result and better comparison.
Products laid out on roof after claying and drying. The car has been in the unit for a few hours to acclimatize to the temperature within the unit. This should aid moisture building up on the panels and aid the products to bond properly. The paint was then given an IPA wipe down also.
From the front.









From the rear.









Starting from front Passenger side. Panel Numbers as follow.
1/ Duragloss 111. (Smelts a lovely soft spearmint)









2/ VP House Wax. (very nice banana smell)









3/ Orion's Shield. (Rather neutral smell)









4/ Boota Carnuaba Wax (Odd ball in the mix) (Heavy solvent smell)









5/VP Artemis Wax Seal (again neutral Vaseline smell)









Drivers side door. Panel Numbers as follow.
1/ Jetseal. (Nothing to report on smeel)









2/ Heritage Wax. (Heavy solvent smell)









3/ Britemax #5 Sealant. (Smells like new emulsion)









4/ Megs 16 (What can I Say crayons)









5/ Colinite 845. (MMMM if you like it strong)









This test as many variables that I am looking at and also comparisons. But the main reason was to give the VP products a run out. Now as some of you may have read I cover between 500 to 1000 miles a week in the car. Charging up and down motorways. as well as some town driving. I have always found this to be a very hard life for any products, being tested as its also lives outdoors 24 / 7. Especially this time of year in Scotland. We will have salt on the roads till March no doubt and when its not frozen solid it will inevitably be wet. :wall:
Each Sealant and liquid wax in the test (Except 845) was first machined on the g220 own their own glazing or finish pad. Left to haze over and fully cure. Tested with swipe test. Then buffed and left for a further couple of hours to fully set up.
Waxes where again given 2 coats liquid waxes once with DA on glazing pad, Swipe tested then removed. A further couple hour was left to cure. And applied the second layer with foam applicator.
The only difference was the paste waxes, which I am going to include 845 in this as it was applied in the same manor. So 845, #16 & Valeting Pro Artemis wax seal. Were all applied with their own applicator. Again buffed after doing the swipe test. Left the longest time and I added a second coat. Basically a test with in a test. In an ideal world it would have been better to leave a day in between coats. But unfortunately with the weather, waiting till the unit got up to a stable temp and a few other distractions, this could not be the case.
Some beading picture inside the unit with a misting spray bottle as all we have outside is snow and ice. Which has been on the ground since the 17th of December. It gets topped up each day though. :lol:
Duragloss


















VP House Wax


















Orion's Shield


















Boota Carnuaba Wax


















VP Artemis Wax Seal


















Jetseal



















Heritage Wax


















Britemax 5


















Meg 16


















845


















I will up date this thread as a when the weather is kind to conduct a safe wash. Which will be conducted with a High pressure rinse (No Foam) and PH neutral wash solution, mainly because of the Nanolex.
Once the tests have been completed I will up date this to the DW REVIEW SECTION.
Gordon.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I have the Duragloss 111 but I've never tried it, any thoughts or comments before I give it a try?

Cheers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice review, thanks Gordon. :thumb:

(look forward to the updates)


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great test Gordon! Look forward to seeing the updates!


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to do these tests. :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> I have the Duragloss 111 but I've never tried it, any thoughts or comments before I give it a try?
> 
> Cheers


 Both Dave and myself have used it in many of our details.
It is every bit as good as Zainio's but better value. Dave has himself a gallon of the stuff. I think that says enough on what his thoughts are. :doublesho

You will not be disappointed in 111, This I do promise. It just does not get much air play.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one, interesting to see further updates on this.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesting...

Lets see how 845 handle compared with #16.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

looks like a great test, nice one :thumb:

Time to be a bit anal though, when using your screenwash do you have any additives in it, as this will probably affect the durability of the front two products?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice test. I'm a big fan of nanolex though have got there spray sealant to test as soon as weather is nicer and G|techniq C2 Liquid Crystal concentrate to test against it along with both c5 wheel armour and naonlex wheel sealant. 

Looking forward to see how this test goes I think I prefer 105 to 111 though, seemed to bead that bit longer for me, though the prep was different to be fair, same car but used lime prime then 601 then 105 which was still beading great after 6 months. With 111 I used carlack then 111 beading dropped right off after about 4 months but the carlack really did pull so much dirt out of the car compared to the lime prime, but I do love lime prime great for a spruce up.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

There is know doubt the 601 is a fab product, my other goto is Vertua bond. Both leave a great base for products to bond over. But unfortunately it would not be fair to use on certain products and not them all. Car lack I have got to say is my fave thou, its cleaning power and again base is second to none.

There are many variables within the test that I am interested and this will become evident in the fullness of time. I am interested in your findings as when you compare the 105 to 111. As the manufacturer states the only difference in the mild fillers and some cleaner. Might have a look at this later in the year.
But thanks for your comments always welcome.
Gordon.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Gordon

This is going to be very interesting seeing our product compete in durability terms with collinite, Duragloss, chemical guys, meguiars and britemax. Some good brands and products there.


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great review there and Thank You for sharing :thumb:,Looking forward to the final results.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking forward to reading how the products on the roof compare with each other, and of course with the Nanolex on the rest of the car - thanks for the putting the test together


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice one Gordon :thumb:, lucky you having a unit to play in. 

No product testing down this way and we have nowhere near as much snow as you have .


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice range of popular products to conduct the test with.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Review - look forward to seeing how it progresses


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent stuff Gordon - thanks for taking the time to share :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice one Gordon. Interested in seeing the results for Britemax #5. The beading doesn't look as tight as I like.
I have used Duragloss 105 in the past and really like it. It goes on really easily and wipes off just as easily. Never got to see the durability as I bought it early in my collection and ended up removing it with Carlack NSC to try some Colli #476.

Like you say Duragloss don't seem to get much press on here, despite having some great products at fantastic prices in their range.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cracking test Gordon, really looking forward to seeing the results :thumb:


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> I have the Duragloss 111 but I've never tried it, any thoughts or comments before I give it a try?
> 
> Cheers


This is duraglos on my 3 year old van very good product easy to apply :thumb:


----------



## R1DEorD1E (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks for the interesting test... Because I'm a user of the Meg #16 and Jetseal109.


----------



## Mike CCPA (Jul 13, 2009)

Like some of the other guys, I got reasonable durability with DG 111 but 601 combined with 105 is an exceptional sealant, easy to use and great value.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mike CCPA said:


> Like some of the other guys, I got reasonable durability with DG 111 but 601 combined with 105 is an exceptional sealant, easy to use and great value.


glad to see wasnt just me with the 601 105 combo really look forward to how all the products last in this and how the nanolex lasts in the scotish weather


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

this one could take some time to run its course 

good looking test of a wide variety of favourites and unknowns - like it :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great test, thanks for conducting.

My money is on 111, 845 and Britemax #5.


----------



## Blw (Dec 23, 2009)

As a Jetseal user quite interested to see how it holds out, very impressed by it so far


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Good stuff gordon, the beading from Heritage Wax is fantastic (as always) :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to do this write-up. :thumb:

Very interested to here about Nanolex especially.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

amiller said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do this write-up. :thumb:
> 
> Very interested to here about Nanolex especially.


Which product is the Nanolex?

IS there going to be a monthly review of ongoing performance?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

1Valet PRO said:


> Which product is the Nanolex?
> 
> IS there going to be a monthly review of ongoing performance?


hes used the Nanolex premium on the body work im looking forward to a update :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

1Valet PRO said:


> IS there going to be a monthly review of ongoing performance?


Hoping if the weather stays kind this weekend to get an update done.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

1Valet PRO said:


> Which product is the Nanolex?
> 
> IS there going to be a monthly review of ongoing performance?


Nanolex isnt there its to cold to be applying Nanolex to paintwork even in davids unit.

But i think it would outlast them all...but then so would Zaino.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Nanolex isnt there its to cold to be applying Nanolex to paintwork even in davids unit.


The temperature was well monitored believe me.
Digital thermometer at all times and propane blow heater on.

Who's Unit???? :lol::lol:
Behind the times Graham. 
Nanolex is not part of the test panel. It is my winter protection. :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

This will be an interesting test.

I must be a minority here, but I really do rate the Artemis - great looks, beading and durability and very easy to use.

[Waits to be told I'm an idiot.......]


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

alxg said:


> This will be an interesting test.
> 
> I must be a minority here, but I really do rate the Artemis - great looks, beading and durability and very easy to use.
> 
> [Waits to be told I'm an idiot.......]


I also like Artemis, prefer it to say 467S - plus it's Made In Britain.

Keen to see how Britemax #5 stands up against the others.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

alxg said:


> This will be an interesting test.
> 
> I must be a minority here, but I really do rate the Artemis - great looks, beading and durability and very easy to use.
> 
> [Waits to be told I'm an idiot.......]


+1 It's a quality wax


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

caledonia said:


> Hoping if the weather stays kind this weekend to get an update done.
> Fingers crossed.


Fingers crossed here too.

Thank to thous who like our Artemis wax seal and passed comment.


----------



## mart21 (May 15, 2008)

alxg said:


> This will be an interesting test.
> 
> I must be a minority here, but I really do rate the Artemis - great looks, beading and durability and very easy to use.


 Dito :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

alxg said:


> This will be an interesting test.
> 
> I must be a minority here, but I really do rate the Artemis - great looks, beading and durability and very easy to use.
> 
> [Waits to be told I'm an idiot.......]


I think people comment on its size more than its performance. Same with me though 

I wish it were a bit bigger can so that I could fit my applicator easier. 500ml can is a bargain in the league btw. :thumb:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Kokopelli said:


> I think people comment on its size more than its performance. Same with me though
> 
> I wish it were a bit bigger can so that I could fit my applicator easier. 500ml can is a bargain in the league btw. :thumb:


We do currently offer a 500ml in a trade style tub. But i guess we should be doing this product in a 250ml tub too. Well keep an eye out this just may happen.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

I´ve tried the House wax today, very easy to apply and remove, and it has a really pleasant Banana smell.

Let´s see how the collinite stands up against the Megs#16 and the Valetpro Artemis


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you. Were really pleased with the house wax too. It does last quite well too. Have you used our Poseidon's carnauba wash. This product makes any wax last much longer.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

1Valet PRO said:


> Thank you. Were really pleased with the house wax too. It does last quite well too. Have you used our Poseidon's carnauba wash. This product makes any wax last much longer.


I´ve got one sample of the Poseidon´s to try, maybe this weekend i´ll use it. :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

any updates on this... thread has give me some inspiration myself

got full test of 4 sealants on roof nanolex spray on one side C2 on the other side both window sealants on there as well

will do full write up soon as ive washed it again... looking forward to seeing your results


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Car was washed and checked a week and a half ago.
Nothing really to report all doing well and protection still present, although a few have slightly slower sheeting. Compared to when first applied.

Hoping to fully up date the post week commencing 15th. This way it will have been over a month since application. Although the car is taking a pounding with dirt, salt spray and grime. Could be interesting.
Gordon.


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I'll look forward to the full report.


----------



## mart21 (May 15, 2008)

Any chance of another update?


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

In the process of uploading picture as we speak.
Only the write up to complete.
Lets just say there are a few missing areas.

Gordon.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Gordon, any updates?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Miguelgomes said:


> Hi Gordon, any updates?


I have held back on posting up my finding just now, as there was a product that I personally felt should have done better. I have reapplied this product once more. Hopefully this will take user error out of the equation. I have also sent this product to another member of the DW review team to carry out his own evaluation and gauge his thoughts on this product.

I must apologise but I feel it is only fair to get the full picture prior to up dating this post and a review on the said product.

What I can inform you on though. Is that Colly 845, #16 and VP Artemis are still going stronger than the rest.
Gordon. Just like the day they where applied. :thumb:


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Gordon, i have to try some VP Artemis, it looks like a good quality wax


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

No surprise about the Megs #16:thumb:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Gordon.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh

How did the house wax and orion shield preform. House wax should have gone by now as it will only last 6 to 8 weeks from my test. The orion's should just be tailing off as it a 3 month sealant. 

Just a thought you may have found the beading test after application weakened the sealants as they do need longer curing times. I have noticed this on waxes too if they get wet shortly after application but it seems to be more profound on sealants. Have you noticed anything like this?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes Greg very valid point you have mentioned.
The solvents in the products when wet can effect the long term durability.
This is much over looked as it hinder the out gassing and can be detrimental to adjacent LSP.

House wax did exactly as what it said on the label. Will be a great summer wax. Easy to apply and durability bang on the money at 6 1/2 weeks, for beading and sheeting to fail. But limited protection, carried out by the squeak test for another week. Great product and value for money.

I have revisited a couple of product used in the test just to confirm my findings as mentioned above. This could be down to less than ideal conditions and the very harsh weather experience in Scotland after the test was started. We had 4 week of solid snow, ice and tonnes of road salt.

I have also forward one of your sample to an other member of the DW test team as they wished to try out this product also.

My I take this time to commend you on the Artemis wax sealant. Again showing signs of extreme durability and up there with the hard hitters.
Gordon.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

caledonia said:


> My I take this time to commend you on the Artemis wax sealant. Again showing signs of extreme durability and up there with the hard hitters.
> Gordon.


Thank you Gordon. Artemis wax seal has open up some interesting doors for ValetPRO. We now have some detailers selling services based around our whole product range being promoted with the best in this industry. Artemis wax seal being the icing on the cake.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I hold myself really hard not to add Artemis every order I make  It is so small that it barely changes the shipping. I just love the texture and smell of it. It is a bargain for its price.:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

1Valet PRO said:


> Thank you Gordon. Artemis wax seal has open up some interesting doors for ValetPRO. We now have some detailers selling services based around our whole product range being promoted with the best in this industry. Artemis wax seal being the icing on the cake.


is there only your what sell it or can you get it from else where


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

chrisc said:


> is there only your what sell it or can you get it from else where


Heres some links to other traders

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Valet_PRO_Artemis_Wax_Seal_1.html

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=VAL-ARTEMIS-100

there are some good reviews on Clean your cars site
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/valet-pro-artemis-wax-seal/prod_580.html

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=631

These are just a few of the resellers of Artemis wax seal.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

1Valet PRO said:


> Heres some links to other traders
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Valet_PRO_Artemis_Wax_Seal_1.html
> 
> ...


do autobrite sell it has im going there for the course in a couple week:thumb:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

No they don't stock ValetPRO products.


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a very good test and review there, thanks for taking your time to post this very useful review.

Have a great weekend.


----------

